

Add Tipjoy to FriendFeed - ivankirigin
http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/06/add-tipjoy-to-your-friendfeed.html

======
adrianwaj
Showing off what you gave sweetens the giving. Also, once a person has given,
would be interesting to see others who gave to same cause, or else details
publicly available upon giver and cause's configuration.

~~~
ivankirigin
You can follow me on friend feed here: <http://friendfeed.com/ikirigin>

We have a more complex feed that FriendFeed isn't using. It shows the other
public tippers. You can see my complex feed here:
<http://tipjoy.com/userstream/ivankirigin/?feed>

